# Goldschmidt Alucaps...



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I'm possibly interested in getting a set of these (16") alloy hubcaps as an alternative to alloy wheels..










http://www.goldschmitt.de/?page=produkte

Probably about €160 a set of 4 but i've never actually seen any in the flesh on a motorhome, has anyone got a set, do they look like alloys when on the vehicle or just like a set of expensive hubcaps? Aparently they bolt to the wheels like the Fiat original caps.

...and finally, I've emailed Goldschmidt but does anyone anyone know of a UK supplier?

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Nobody got any then :?: 

At least they'll be unusual if I do decide to get a set :lol: 

pete


----------



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

*Goldschmitt Alucaps*

Hi peejay
I have a set of 6 and yes kept clean they do look like alloy wheels.
Another guy bought a set for that reason when he saw mine when I was parked up at Brownhills a while ago.
Mashy


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

I have seen them in the flesh PJ and they look good, however there are two types - 

1 as in your picture

1 same style, but the 'scallops' are dark grey

Trouble is, I can't remember which ones looked more like alloys when fitted. I'd guess at the second one, with black wheels. E & OE

David


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks guys.

Mashy, can I ask where you got them from ?

Pete


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

There are some similar trims on Ebay. I saw them when trawling for 'VW Polo alloy wheels' The seller (I think) is Stowmarket way. I wonder if it is the company Porama?? or something similar who used to exhibit at shows.They listed different sizes so it might be worth having a look there.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*alu*

Shame they do not have them for Twin Rear Wheels!

look Good

™


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

wackywyco said:


> There are some similar trims on Ebay. I saw them when trawling for 'VW Polo alloy wheels' The seller (I think) is Stowmarket way. I wonder if it is the company Porama?? or something similar who used to exhibit at shows.They listed different sizes so it might be worth having a look there.


I couldn't find that seller on ebay, nearest trims I could find were these...

>ebay link<

But they are plastic and not bolt on.

Still waiting for a reply from Goldschmitt :roll:

Pete


----------



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

*Goldschmitt Alucaps*

Peejay
Ordered direct from Goldschmitt.
Paid postage and packing and they were duly sent. Well packed and as described.
Hads to pay by transfer when I bought them but they will now accept visa.
Very helpful if you 'phone. 
Is there not now someone in the UK offering the hydraulic levellers from Goldschmitt?
I probably read that on here somewhere.
If so they could possibly get them for you at a reduced p&p price. 
Regards
Mashy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks mashy I shall give them a ring when we get back from our impending trip, they're not to hot at replying to emails though, still waiting for a reply :roll: 

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Well, strangely enough, just after my last post I received an email from Goldschmidt.
Unfortunately they have sold out of Alu-Caps.

So thats that then  

Pete


----------

